# The requested could not be performed because I O device error



## paolabrown99 (May 19, 2010)

I'm trying to recover my mac files from HDD using usb cable device using xp operating system. I have installed mac drive software without success, i continue getting same error message any suggestions in how to recover mac files. Look forward for your respones!!


----------

